# Foot Switch = Convienants and Safety



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I've had the Dead man Foot switch on the list and finally got one for Christmas. It is nothing new and I've read many threads here from forum members about it. I used it with the band saw and it was very handy (literally) ....... and assume the router table and table saw will have similar results. By just lifting your foot you can make a "Situation" more convienant and safe. 

Bandsaw Accessories - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.

*Convenience* Boy has my spelling gone down hill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't see a drill press in your profile but if you get one you'll find that one of the machines it really is handy for.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I use one on my Jet drill press but I also use it to tap holes out,up to 3/8"..


===


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah a drill press is on "The List"! ..... I've nibbled on a couple of them.... but I better get some of Honeys projects completed before I try to sneak that into the shop. :laugh:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yikes. I have one, and really like it. But mine came from HF (looks like possibly the same model), at half that price.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just bought another foot switch from HF this week.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Mine is on the router table and is the tap on/tap off type.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes Theo and Bob that is a very good price. Harbor Freight's must be from South China instead of North China! :lol: I didn't know HF had them and knew MLCS's price was similar to Peachtree's. I'll keep them in mind if there is another one added.

BTW Foot Switch - Save on this Momentary Power Foot Switch Check out one of the accessories for the foot switch.............. a$299 dollar Drill Press!!!


----------

